# [Discussione]Quale portatile mi consigliate...DELL?[RISOLTO]

## marco86

//EDIT: Scusate l'OT, ma un consiglio da chi se ne intende mi serve proprio!

Stavo valutando la possibilità di prendermi un portatile, per questioni di lavoro, naturalmente sopra troverà anche posto gentoo....

Vorrei sapere, voi cosa mi consigliate...?

io puntavo a questo, cosa ne dite...

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Della asus ultimamente non ho sentito parlare molto bene... guarda tra i toshiba se trovi un modello che fa al caso tuo...

Che utilizzo devi farne?

----------

## marco86

niente di particolare, gestione del magazzino in negozio da me, un po di programmazione a livello scolastico, e cercare di imparare qualcosa in flash...

Più che altro e che spesso non sono a casa, o in negozio, o a scula, o in ufficio adesso e gestire tutto mi è un pò difficile...

Cmq verrebbe usato molto per la gestione del negozio dei miei, quindi visto che finanziano loro.....  :Wink: 

//EDIT: toshiba dici....

questo non è malvagio, forse H.D. un po piccolo....

----------

## Fabi3tto

Mah guardando il toshiba che hai linkato direi che ha batteria con autonomia un pò bassa, ma se la cosa non t interessa può andare anche bene anche se secondo me riesci anche a trovare di meglio.

Io ho un toshiba a40-201, è uguale a quello che hai proposto solo che la mia scheda grafica è ridicola (ma per l'uso che ne faccio non mi interessa), in compenso la batteria mi dura un sacco, la durata dichiarata è di 4 ore, a me dura tutto un pomeriggio di navigazione e scaricamento vario, tipo 3 ore e mezza, e poi avanza ancora qlksina di batteria, tipo un 20-30% quindi penso ke con un uso tranquilloso tiri anche quasi 5 ore.

Io ultimamente sono presissimo dagli ibook ma sarebbe tr sbattimento vendere il mio portatile per passare all'ibook per cui continuo con questo.

Cmq se fossi in te guarderei un pò anche i portatili apple...  :Cool: 

----------

## gcarlo

Adesso ho un asus l3800c, a parte qualche problema con il modem interno, funziona benissimo con linux.  E' un po' 'plasticone' , scalda tantissimo e la ventola si fa sentire....  

I toshiba che ho provato erano anche peggio.

Per esperienza personale ti consiglio i dell, costano un po' di più ma ne vale la pena.

Giancarlo

----------

## marco86

@Fabi3tto: si ma il prezzo degli ibook sale subito oltre i 2000euro...

però sono proprio belli, li ho visti qua...

----------

## makoomba

bah, io ho un asus L3H e non sono particolarmente soddisfatto.

il pannello lcd ha un angolo di visione ridicolo, se ti sposti di 1° dalla perpendicolare, sfalsano i colori e vedi riflessi in varie parti dello schermo.

il drive combo funziona quando ne ha voglia

l'hard disk è lento

la batteria dura poco + di un'ora.

compatibilità con linux: totale, tranne che per l'accelerazione 3d

l'ho acquistato in fretta e furia, probabilmente ho scelto male il modello, ma col senno di poi mi orienterei su un altro produttore.

my 2c.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè non un dell? Magari l'inspiron 8600 o il 510m...

Nessuno meglio di te sa cosa vuole. Io ho il primo, mio padre il secondo: potente il primo, molto leggero il secondo.

Per la configurazione Dell ti dà la massima libertà, tieni conto però che è meglio puntare subito su una configurazione alta, perchè i ricambi ed espansioni dell te le fa pagare un botto...

Il supporto di linux per l'8600 è quasi al 100%, per quanto riguarda il 510m, sto ancora cercando di convincere mio papà, ma se hai bisogno ci posso lanciar su una knoppix o una suse e farti sapere come è andata...

Una cosa... se decidi di comprarlo, poi aggiorna subito il bios [utility windows only] che altrimenti ACPI , ventole e compagnia ne risentono sotto linux...

Mi unisco al coro di chi ti sconsiglia gli asus... Ho visto amici rimpiangere i soldi che credevano di aver risparmiato...

----------

## alexio2ky

E' difficile dire quale "marca" sia migliore. Io sò (da quello che sento dire in giro - non ho un portatile) che Dell è quella che viene considerata la migliore in assoluto, però devi acquistarla tramite sito dell.it oppure via telefono, perchè non vendono in negozi.

----------

## marco86

mi ispirano i dell, li guardavo adesso, questo sembra davvero bello...

Devo solo capire che processore monta a quel prezzo....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> E' difficile dire quale "marca" sia migliore. Io sò (da quello che sento dire in giro - non ho un portatile) che Dell è quella che viene considerata la migliore in assoluto, però devi acquistarla tramite sito dell.it oppure via telefono, perchè non vendono in negozi.

 Be, anche loro hanno le loro pecche [case che alle volte cigola,sul inspiron 8600 i 2 pulsanti dello stick-pointer [non quelli touch pad] praticamente sono inusabili [devi schiacciare fortissimo per avere un feedback],tastiera leggerissimamente flessibile] ma a parte ciò che sono cosine non primarie, l'hardware è di ottima qualità, ed il pregio maggiore risiede nella massima libertà di configurazione...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> mi ispirano i dell, li guardavo adesso, questo sembra davvero bello...

  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  hai visto le foto laterali e del retro vero?Hai visto che pesa 4 chili vero? Hai visto vero che monta un p4 ht a 3.20 ghz -> ventole che non si spegneranno mai? Più che portatile lo dovrebbero chiamare portabile...

----------

## marco86

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>   hai visto le foto laterali e del retro vero?Hai visto che pesa 4 chili vero? Hai visto vero che monta un p4 ht a 3.20 ghz -> ventole che non si spegneranno mai? Più che portatile lo dovrebbero chiamare portabile...

 

SI però è normale che per avere molta potenza si vanno a sacrificare un pò l'estetica e il peso...

per le ventole....non so, ho paura che compilando ad esempio KDE in un giorno che fa caldo...si sciolga....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

[quote="sisma86"] *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> SI però è normale che per avere molta potenza si vanno a sacrificare un pò l'estetica e il peso...

  :Mr. Green:  Hai davvero bisogno di un P4 ht 3.2 ghz? Dalle specidiche con cui tu eri partito credo che sia davvero sovradimensionato...A parte che faccio fatica a trovare chi diavolo potrebbe aver bisogno di tutta sta potenza...

Cmq confrontalo con l'inspiron 8600c...è sufficientemente potente ha una cheda video da far paura ed è grande quando un portatile... Pensa al fatto che te lo dovrai portare o in valigetta o nello zaino...QUando scegli un portatile non valutare solo la potenza, ma anche la trasportabilità

my 2 cent  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> QUando scegli un portatile non valutare solo la potenza, ma anche la trasportabilità
> 
> my 2 cent 

 

parole sante!!!

passato da qualche mese ad un pbook 12" perche' stanco di scarrozzarmi una stufa da 3,5 kg.

ora a mio avviso vado + lento ma:

-ho autonomia da paura

-non vengo cacciato dalla sala con TV (per colpa delle ventole)

-non faccio la sauna se lo appoggio sulle gambe

-non devo comprare un carrello per portarlo in giro

in poche parole... il miglior portatile mai posseduto!

ciao

----------

## federico

Io ho un acer travelmate 291lmi, si tratta di un centrino 1400 con 40 giga di disco e 500 mega di ram, wifi e ammenicoli varii.

Cosatava a natale sui 1500e, l'ho visto ora in giro circa a 1400.

La batteria dura fino a 5 ore, il supporto in linux e' completo, mi funziona *TUTTO*, la macchina e' leggera da scarrozzarsi in giro, non scalda e le ventole sono praticamente sempre ferme, per me e' una bomba di portatile.

Ah ecco, inoltre la guida COMPLETA al setup degli acer centrino su gentoo e' questa:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

Come sceglierne un altro?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## X-Drum

Acer Acer Acer comprane uno sono un po costosetti ma veramente ben fatti ultimamente...

Io ho un aspire 1623Lmi ma di sicuro sono uno dei pochi che compra un notebook del genere: 

consuma tanto 

scalda parecchio se nn stai attento a cose come il cpu throttling

e pesa 3 tonnellate (rispetto a laptop della serie travelmate ad esempio)

ma io il portatile lo volevo cosi! dalle prestazioni superiori rispetto a quelle del mio fisso....tutto supportato a parte il maledetto wireless (BCM4306) che va solo con driverloader di Linuxant (a pagamento)

per il resto tutto ok èersino l'accelerazione 3d

//EDIT: *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> QUando scegli un portatile non valutare solo la potenza, ma anche la trasportabilità
> 
> my 2 cent 

 

//esattamente quello che NON  ho fatto io  :Very Happy:  scherzi a parte ben detto ma

//ovviamente dipende sempre dalle esigenze che ognuno ha,

//ma in linea di massima ottimo consiglio

----------

## federico

Ecco, un acer dunque  :Smile: 

Secondo me non sono costosetti ma sono assolutamente nella media, e' chiaro che se compri l'HP da 900 euro ottieni un portatile da 900 euro, col touchpad rotondo  :Smile: 

La serie travelmate se cerchi una macchina con buone caratteristiche portatili, la serie aspire se cerchi qualcosa di + grosso e + potente.

Ad ogni modo tutti i portatili acer prodotti attualmente raggiungono i miei standard di buona potenza.

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è chiaro che se compri l'HP da 900 euro ottieni un portatile da 900 euro, col touchpad rotondo 
> 
> 

 

a tal proposito, non vorrei offendere nessuno attenzione, andateci piano con i portatili da 900 euri specie se HP per esperienza diretta posso dire che la serie pavillon da grossissimi problemi con ACPI...grosse rogne insomma, cis ono un paio di post nel gli altri forum a tal proposito

"ocio'"

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> passato da qualche mese ad un pbook 12"
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno, se dovessi acquistare un portatile oggi non avrei il minimo dubbio: powerbook 12" (o se proprio 15"). Portatile eccezionale.

Ovviamente ha il suo costo (circa 2000 euro), anche se li vale tutti. Se vuoi risparmiare allora punta sull'ibook, molto simile al powerbook ma più economico: circa 1000 euro (anche meno, a seconda delle configurazioni).

A livello software non ci sono problemi, tra linux (gentoo  :Smile:  ) e macosx hai praticamente tutto ciò che può servire ad un normale utente (e anche a parecchi di quelli un po' più specializzati).

----------

## Jean Vertigo

sottoscrivo in pieno il consiglio per pbook o ibook.

lasciatele ad ammuffire nei magazzini/negozi le stufe da 4kg con 2 ore di autonomia, discorso un po diverso per i centrino, ma non più di tanto.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

posso parlarti solo di x86:

per esperienza diretta, evita come la peste i compaq e hp: sono incastri di plastica e basta.

ottimi i toshiba, lo ho io, la mia ragazza, e molti amici, e sono delle rocce. unico neo, il peso. (forse e' il mio che pesa, 16"  :Smile: )

gli asus, molte serie, come la 1600, soffrono di pesanti difetti di costruzione.

in linea di massima, io ritengo che convenga spendere qualcosa di piu prima che doversi pentire dopo.

il mio consiglio va al toshiba.

----------

## federico

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> sottoscrivo in pieno il consiglio per pbook o ibook.
> 
> lasciatele ad ammuffire nei magazzini/negozi le stufe da 4kg con 2 ore di autonomia, discorso un po diverso per i centrino, ma non più di tanto.

 

Non piu' di tanto che vuol dire ?

----------

## matttions

ciao, è molto che vi leggo, ma sono da poco inscritto.

Cmq per farla breve ho un Acer TM 803 LCi , (sputato a quello della guida fatta da _kev_ se non sbaglio) alcune caratteristiche giusto per farti un idea:

1600 Mh Centrino, 512 Mb, L1 32 Kb L2 1024 .... w-fi e ammeniccoli vari come ha detto federico.

Bhe va a bbbeeessstttiiaaa ... le ventole inchiodate solo quando part in compilazione oppure quando hai deciso di ritoccare con gimp un'immagine con risoluzione infinito x infinito.

Cmq veramente una bomba.

Per il wi-fi non c'è nessun problema.

Bello davvero...

In + non pesa niente.

Acer ...   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Cmq per farla breve ho un Acer TM 803 LCi , (sputato a quello della guida fatta da _kev_ se non sbaglio) alcune caratteristiche giusto per farti un idea

 

Si, e' proprio quello, io per questioni di prezzo ho preso uno dei suoi fratellini minori ma la tipologia di macchina è simile, pregevole.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   sottoscrivo in pieno il consiglio per pbook o ibook.
> 
> lasciatele ad ammuffire nei magazzini/negozi le stufe da 4kg con 2 ore di autonomia, discorso un po diverso per i centrino, ma non più di tanto. 
> 
> Non piu' di tanto che vuol dire ?

 

hai ragione sono stato un po criptico  :Rolling Eyes: 

intedevo dire che i processori centrino non sono affatto male in quanto ad autonomia, prestazioni e dissipazione di calore, il problema e' il contorno... se ne trovano pure a prezzi abbastanza (si fa per dire) modici, intorno ai 1000 euro. Pero' se vuoi un buon  portatile con quel processore devi orientarti sui sony e dio solo sa quanto te li fanno pagare. Ovviamente i parametri di giudizio possono essere differenti, io per buon portatile intendo una macchina che sia effettivamente portatile (intorno ai 2,5 kg), che abbia una buona autonomia (almeno almeno 4 ore) e che sia robusta e non fatta con la plastica dei    

playmobil..

ti parlo da felice possessore di ibook G4, con 1100 euro ho tutto quello che voglio...+ gentoo (e ora Gentoo MacOs)     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io consiglio, per gli x86, i portatili ibm

----------

## nightblade

Io mi sono sempre trovato molto bene con i Compaq, gli Armada prima e gli Evo adesso. Mai nessun problema a livello di hardware o di configurazione. Anche come prestazioni mi hanno sempre soddisfatto.

Spero solo che adesso che Compaq e' di HP la qualita' non sia cambiata.

----------

## pascalbrax

se vuoi unire anche un po' di estetica alla praticita', io mi trovo stupendamente con un hp/compaq. il mio e' il nx7010, ultra sottile, schermo quasi in 16:9 (risoluzione 1650x1050), irda, wireless, scheda ati accellerata 3d, bluetooth, tutto integrato, casse audio jbl-pro. inoltre scalda poco e dura a lungo.

inoltre fedeliallalinea ha detto che e' davvero bello, il che e' tutto dire!  :Very Happy: 

http://it.kelkoo.com/b/a/ps_9171843/113501.html

----------

## riquito

a parte la marca, se dovessi prendere un portatile oggi cercherei alcune cose basilari (per me)

- centrino (scalda poco, dura tanto)

- peso max 3.1 Kg (che si sente....)

- scheda video nvidia (mi sono rotto delle ati che danno un mare di problemi)

per il resto darei un'occhiata ai rapporti hw/prezzo tra i portatili che soddisfano queste richieste.

I miei 2 eurocents

Riccardo

----------

## neon

Scusa sisma86 se ti rubo il thread un secondo, dite che dovrei aprirne un altro? (facciamo economia)

Dovrei comprare un portatile anche io e deve essere: 100% linux compatibile, TFT 12", lettore interno, wifi e bluetooth integrati.

Il pbook12 era PERFETTO, ma considerando che dovrò programmare anche asm x86 dovrei compilare tutti i progetti su di un desktop e così il portatile sarebbe "quasi" inutile...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quello che ho trovato in giro:

IBM ThinkPad x31 (con lettore esterno)

DELL Latitude x300 (con lettore esterno)

ACER TravelMate 370 (con lettore esterno)

ASUS M5600N (lettore interno, finalmente)

SONY Vaio Serie v505 (hanno tutto, ma c***o quanto costano!!!)

Il dell mi attirava come rapporto qualità/prezzo però il lettore esterno è una rottura, oltre a problemi con la scheda wifi se non erro. L'asus lo sconsigliano in molti forum perchè non vale il suo prezzo. Cercando su linux-on-laptops ho visto che il sony sembra essere l'unico supportato al 100%. Oddio inizio a pensare di vendermi la macchina e fare sto sacrificio  :Wink:  dato che la scelta non è da poco chiedo qualche consiglio in forum.

Scusa ancora sisma86  :Wink: 

Edit: corretto il nome del Sony

----------

## marco86

@neon_it: figurati, tranquillo, non c'è problema, non intasiamo il forum con troppi OT....

Be, ragazzi, ho letto i vostri consigli.....

Ma non avendo mai avuto un portatile sono ancora molto indeciso...

Io puntavo sul DELL proprio per la sua potenza, non vorrei ritrovarmi un pc che tra un pò sara troppo lento per fare girare i maledetti programmi Winzosi del monopolio di Stato....

In negozio facciamo sempre ordini via internet, ai vari corrieri, e ormai molti fornitori danno i loro stupidi programmi per mandare gli ordini,e sono tutti solo per Win, e ci mettono una vita, perchè non sono poi fatti cosi bene....

Ieri sera ne parlavo con mio padre, e come al solito vuole prendere il meglio per cercare di non avere problemi, guardando i vari modelli, voi che ne dite di questo....?

Dell Ispiron 9100

----------

## kaio

Sottoscrivo in pieno la causa dell'ibook  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

ma, mi piace il DELL che ho linkato nel post precedente a questo...

Alla  fine con 1700 euro mi tolgo la paura, l'unica pecca e il lettore floppy esterno...

Per quanto riguarda Gentoo, qualcuno può dirmi come si comporta su un "portabile" del genere....?

Ci sono problemi con quel tipo di processore, dal punto di vista della compilazione dei vari pacchetti?

----------

## max_1975

Io ho un Dell Latitude D840, con P4 a 2.4GHz e 1Gb di Ram e non ho mai avuto un problema! Linux è pienamente supportato e le prestazioni sono niente male (fa conto che ce l'ho da un anno e mezzo)...lo schermo è fantastico (1600x1200) e la scheda è una Nvidia Go440 64Mb. Uniche pecche sono il fatto che scalda abbastanza (ma non ha mai avuto problemi nemmeno dopo giorni di compilazione e simulazioni) e le ventole un pò rumorose...inoltre non è una piuma (però a me interessava più un sostituto del desktop che un portatile ultraslim, nel qual caso avrei optato per un pbook)

----------

## marco86

si, sono abbastanza convinto, come estetica certo non è l max...

Il mio ultimo dubbio è solo la comapatibilità tra gentoo e

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Processore Intel® Pentium® 4 con Tecnologia Hyper Threading (3.20 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
> 
> 

 

Ma uno potente, con scheda video nvidia, non lo conoscete proprio....effettivamente come estetica è un pò paccoso....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Poi prometto con non ti rompo più...ma hai davvero fatto un paragone tra il 9100 ed l' 8600c?  :Wink: 

L'8600c è un portatile, ha la forma di un portatile   :Laughing:  , non pesa neanche tanto, ha una cheda video nvidia da paura ed un ottimo monitor... 

Al max fai così. creati le tue due configurazioni ideali -> il top di tutto e poi guarda il prezzo  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Al max fai così. creati le tue due configurazioni ideali -> il top di tutto e poi guarda il prezzo 

 

sai che lo stavo guardando e riguardando proprio adesso...

sai cosa non mi convince...il processore!

pensavo quello da 1700euro..

pero come si comporta questa scheda con gentoo....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda video ATI® Mobility Radeon? 9600 PRO TURBO con 128 MB DDR-Ram
> 
> 

 

e poi se volessi una scheda di rete normale, cioè, classica, non wireless..?

----------

## marco86

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  ha una cheda video nvidia da paura ed un ottimo monitor... 

 

Forse quando l'hai preso tu avevo la nvidia, adesso ha questa...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda video ATI® Mobility Radeon? 9600 PRO TURBO con 128 MB DDR-Ram 
> 
> 

 

Non credo che sia male, però sinceramente o letto che ci sono un pò di casini ad abilitare l'accelerazione 3d...

Questo a parte che magari risolviamo in PM...

CONTINUATE PURE A DARMI CONSIGLI; O A DIRMI LA VOSTRA SU I PORTATILI DELL.....

Grazie mill.e  :Laughing: 

----------

## mfkr79

Io ho il DELL che vedi in sign, con Linux non mi sono dovuto sbattere troppo e va quasi tutto come o meglio di win...

Secondo me il 9100 non è un portatile, ed è fuori luogo su quella macchina usare un processore per desktop del genere (il core Prescott), probabilmente si surriscalderà molto spesso e, subentrando il frequency throttling, spesso il processore non funzionarà alla frequenza dichiarata...

Poi per quello che ci devi fare, se ho ben capito, non è indispensabile quella potenza, nè ora nè in futuro.

Non farti ingannare dal clock, i Pentium-M (o gli AMD Athlon, specie i 64) anche a frequenze inferiori ai 2 Ghz sono molto performanti, in alcuni ambiti paragonabili o superiori ai P4 da 3 Ghz !

Se prendi il DELL ragiona bene sulla durata della garanzia, perchè le riparazioni di dell fuori dal periodo di garanzia sono micidiali per il portafoglio...io l'ho preso un anno fa, ho preferito spendere sulla garanzia di tre anni perchè punto a tenerlo a lungo...

Escludendo la qualità della tastiera e delle plastiche, sono soddisfatto

EDIT 1: Se dovessi prendere un portatile adesso, senza avere particolari esigenze di mobilità o durata batteria, io prenderei sicuramente un ACER con Athlon 64, sai che sfizio metterci gentoo a 64 bit   :Cool: 

EDIT 2: Acer Aspire 1513LMI si trova sui 1400-1500 euro, Athlon 64 3400+, 15.0" xga+ display, 512mb (2x 256) ddr, 60gb hdd, dvd dual, nvidia 64mb (fx5700 credo), lan 10/100, wlan 802.11g, fdd, 4-in-1 card reader, 56kbps modem, li-ion battery

----------

## federico

Ho visto sto dell inspiron 9100.. Ma sei sicuro di voler comprare quel baraccone? E' grossissimo ! Non e' un portatile, e' un portabile ! E poi costa veramente tanto per quello che c'e' dentro... L'unica ragione che riesco a darmi e' perche' si tratta di un wide screen, e' quello che cerchi?

----------

## marco86

Sineramente, come vi ho detto sono molto indeciso....

Guardando e riguardando alla fine questo mi aggrada veramente...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> da quel che ho capito ha il modem 56K--->tanto a casa ho l'analogica
> 
> scheda di rete 10/100--->per il negozio
> ...

 

Adeeso vi chiedo solo un paio di cose ancora, e di preciso sulla scheda di rete...

tra queste 2 secondo voli?

```

Scheda Intel PROWireless 2100 802.11b Mini-PCI (Intel ® Centrino?)

 Scheda DELL TrueMobile? 1350 802.11b/g Mini-PCI (+EUR 36.00)

```

e da questa domanda capirete quando sono n00b...

Se ho il mio pc fisso in camera, e lavoro con il portaile in cucina, posso vero usare la rete con il sistema wireless...

Ovvio, mi devo prendere un'altra scheda Wireless per il pc fisso...

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Acer Aspire 1513LMI si trova sui 1400-1500 euro, Athlon 64 3400+, 15.0" xga+ display, 512mb (2x 256) ddr, 60gb hdd, dvd dual, nvidia 64mb (fx5700 credo), lan 10/100, wlan 802.11g, fdd, 4-in-1 card reader, 56kbps modem, li-ion battery
> 
> 

 

//EDIT

ti riferisci a questo modello vero...

----------

## federico

Non conosco la scheda wireless della dell ma posso affermare che la ipw2100 con questi driver:

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

funziona bene, la uso spesso.

----------

## marco86

 *federico wrote:*   

> funziona bene, la uso spesso.

 

quindi mi conviene, nel caso prenda il DELL, prendere quella di default, cioè...

 *Quote:*   

> Scheda Intel PROWireless 2100 802.11b Mini-PCI (Intel ® Centrino) 
> 
> 

 

cosi non spendo anche altri soldi...

Boh, a parte forse i casini con la scheda video, non credo che dara grossi problemi questo notebook....

l'unica rogna che non mi va davvero tanto giù e il processore....

----------

## federico

Ma da quello che ho capito io i tuoi applicativi sono stile segretaria, bastava un pentium 2 per far girare le cose che hai detto !

----------

## mfkr79

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *mfkr79 wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT 2: Acer Aspire 1513LMI si trova sui 1400-1500 euro, Athlon 64 3400+, 15.0" xga+ display, 512mb (2x 256) ddr, 60gb hdd, dvd dual, nvidia 64mb (fx5700 credo), lan 10/100, wlan 802.11g, fdd, 4-in-1 card reader, 56kbps modem, li-ion battery
> ...

 

Si, ora ho visto che il 1511 si trova ancora a meno (1300 euro) e ha il 3000+ invece del 3400+, tutto il resto dei componenti sembra identico (la lan è gigabit su entrambi), ancora più conveniente IMHO...credo che lo farò prendere ad un mio amico, pare che con linux non dia troppi problemi

Indipendentemente da marca e modello che sceglierai, occhio al supporto del modem 56k su linux, se ne hai davvero bisogno come dici...

----------

## mfkr79

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma da quello che ho capito io i tuoi applicativi sono stile segretaria, bastava un pentium 2 per far girare le cose che hai detto !

 

Straquoto, non ti fare troppi problemi per la potenza della CPU...

----------

## marco86

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> Indipendentemente da marca e modello che sceglierai, occhio al supporto del modem 56k su linux, se ne hai davvero bisogno come dici...

 

Grazie mille, vedo se sono compatibili, ma sul sito della DELL non dicono il modellìo che ti sbattono dento....  :Crying or Very sad: 

il 1511 non è brutto...

ma pensavo qualcosa di un pò più estetico, per quello ho abbandonato la via del DELL 9100..

----------

## federico

Ma vuoi un soprammobile o un pc ?  :Smile:  hihi

Secondo me estetici sono in linea di massima i centrino che si differenziano dagli altri perche' sono + sottili, oppure i mac, che sono esteticamente gradevoli per natura

----------

## mfkr79

@ sisma

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/

Le sezioni sono divise per marca e modello, magari trovi info interessanti sul funzionamento/supporto dei vari componenti con linux

----------

## marco86

scusa fede, mi ero perso il tuo post....

non è che voglio una superbomba, però non vorrei spendere dei soldi x un pc cge appena lo carico un pò va a put***e...

Non so se hai visto il DELL 8600, non è poi così malvagio,ma monta come processore un 1700 centrino...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Con la configurazione che vorrei l'8600 e il 9200 vengono grosso modo lo stesso prezzo, calcola che scarico l'IVA, però alla fine quello che mi spiace e che..

8600--->MHz1700

9200--->MHz3200

Vuoi che un po di potenza non ti faccia comodo usando Winzoz maledetto?

Sono troppo indeciso, però credo quasi sicuramente un DELL, perchè sono gli unici che lasciano un certo grado di configurazione....

----------

## mfkr79

Sono cpu diverse, architetture diverse (stadi di pipeline, quantità cache, etc) ... non ha senso fare il paragone sulla frequenza di clock  :Wink: 

Il Pentium-M (Centrino) a 1,7 APPROSSIMATIVAMENTE avrà prestazioni simili ad un P4 2,6 o superiore... sopratutto con applicativi di tipo office, INOLTRE la batteria durerà di più e il laptop sarà più silenzioso e tiepido...

A te la scelta

----------

## marco86

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> Sono cpu diverse, architetture diverse (stadi di pipeline, quantità cache, etc) ... non ha senso fare il paragone sulla frequenza di clock 
> 
> Il Pentium-M (Centrino) a 1,7 APPROSSIMATIVAMENTE avrà prestazioni simili ad un P4 2,6 o superiore... sopratutto con applicativi di tipo office, INOLTRE la batteria durerà di più e il laptop sarà più silenzioso e tiepido...
> 
> A te la scelta

 

Era quello che volevo sentire.....

Bene, devo solo non scerare e rivedere tutti i modelli, e sceglierne uno, vorrei una cosa che si possa utilizzare bene per un bell pò di tempo, e che non sia proprio tanto lento, dopo quello che mi hai detto su centrino mi sa che mi riguardo un pò di link.....

----------

## mfkr79

Ricorda che il punto debole dei portatili rispetto ai comuni desktop, in quanto a prestazioni, sono gli hard disk, magari privilegia un modello con disco rigido veloce...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ormai [per fortuna] un processore non lo si può giudicare più solo dal clock... Fidati che un centrino è una ottima scelta per calore/potenza/energia consumata...

PS. ti ho scritto in pvt... ci sono anche con nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> sono gli hard disk, magari privilegia un modello con disco rigido veloce...

 

già fatto, guardavo i 7200 da 60Giga, costano di più ma va be...

oh, ma che casino, sono in panne....troppe indecisioni

----------

## Josuke

stavo quardando questi del:http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/inspn_8600c?c=it&l=it&s=dhs

il primo a sinistra...è proprio un signor portatile, io mi sa che me lo compro   :Wink: 

Altro dettaglio a favore dei dell...è che hanno dei monitor veramente paurosi, spesso caratteristica che viene sottovalutata o addirittura ignorata, ma se uno deve starci davanti delle ore è bene che ci pensi a queste cose

----------

## marco86

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> stavo quardando questi del:http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/inspn_8600c?c=it&l=it&s=dhs
> 
> il primo a sinistra...è proprio un signor portatile, io mi sa che me lo compro  
> 
> Altro dettaglio a favore dei dell...è che hanno dei monitor veramente paurosi, spesso caratteristica che viene sottovalutata o addirittura ignorata, ma se uno deve starci davanti delle ore è bene che ci pensi a queste cose

 

Bravo, ci siamo capiti...

alla fine, anchi'io avevo deciso questo, ma un grande dilemma mi affligge...

Come si comporterà questa scheda con Gentoo....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda video ATI® Mobility Radeon? 9600 PRO TURBO con 128 MB DDR-Ram 
> 
> 

 

Se per caso qualcuno può confortarmi in quanto a ATI gli sarei davvero grato....

----------

## Josuke

ho sempre avuto nvidia...ma a giudicare dai post fare andare una ati non sembra difficile e poi basta essere della filosofia: se qualcuno c'è riuscito...allora ci riuscirò anche io!!

----------

## federico

Ecco anche a me era venuto il dubbio che tu non fossi comsapevole del fatto che un processore centrino per dire 1700 non e' proprio la meta' di un 3200, sono architetture differenti. Pensa ad esempio ai molti mac che non arrivano al migliaio di hertz eppure sono potenti lo stesso, dovresti provarli su strada forse per farti una idea migliore, presso qualche amico o conoscente magari!

----------

## neon

Vedo che tutti ti hanno saputo consigliare un buon portaBile  :Very Happy: 

Personalmente sceglierei l'Acer 64bit per provare il processore, nel tuo caso prenderei il Dell 8600c che non sembra male.

Insomma, nessuno mi trova un portaTile, con il lettore interno, che costa meno di 2200E??? Altrimenti mi prostituisco e prendo il Vaio ma non ne ho mai provati e non vorrei fare una str***ata per quel prezzo  :Razz: 

/me si scusa per il numero di * nei suoi ultimi post, ma il caldo fa girare male i criceti...

----------

## Josuke

hai provato con i toshiba?

----------

## federico

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma, nessuno mi trova un portaTile, con il lettore interno, che costa meno di 2200E???

 

Con quel budget e' impossibile non trovare quello che vuoi, e se non lo trovi probabilmente non ti serve! (Un pc tanto costoso)

----------

## neon

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   
> 
> Insomma, nessuno mi trova un portaTile, con il lettore interno, che costa meno di 2200E??? 
> 
> Con quel budget e' impossibile non trovare quello che vuoi, e se non lo trovi probabilmente non ti serve! (Un pc tanto costoso)

 

Apple iBook 1.199E esattamente la metà.

Il pbook era perfetto come prezzo.

Solo che (purtroppo) mi serve un x86

Non ci credo che non esiste alternativa

----------

## mfkr79

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *neon_it wrote:*   
> 
> Insomma, nessuno mi trova un portaTile, con il lettore interno, che costa meno di 2200E??? 
> 
> Con quel budget e' impossibile non trovare quello che vuoi, e se non lo trovi probabilmente non ti serve! (Un pc tanto costoso) 
> ...

 

Se ti accontenti di un monitor relativamente piccolo e non pretendi prestazioni da desktop replacement...ci sono, per esempio:

Acer TravelMate Serie 370, a partire da 1600 euro, però forse ha il lettore esterno

Asus M5600N oppure S5600N a 1800 euro, ma sulla qualità dei monitor degli asus ho sentito pareri discordanti...

Dell 510m, puoi crearti una config ad-hoc, da 1000 in su...

I Toshiba o i Sony costano purtroppo, esempio il Portégé M100 sui 2500

----------

## federico

Ma il lettore floppy ?

Ormai sta andando in disuso, personlamente utilizzo molto le chiavette usb e i cdrom per trasferire dati, alternativa sono le reti.

Sei sicuro che non puoi fare a meno del floppy?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma pensavo qualcosa di un pò più estetico, per quello ho abbandonato la via del DELL 9100..

 

saro' monotono ma.....powerbook! magari quello con la tastiera fricchettosa che si illumina.....quelli si che sono estetici!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> Se ti accontenti di un monitor relativamente piccolo e non pretendi prestazioni da desktop replacement...ci sono, per esempio:
> 
> Acer TravelMate Serie 370, a partire da 1600 euro, però forse ha il lettore esterno
> 
> Asus M5600N oppure S5600N a 1800 euro, ma sulla qualità dei monitor degli asus ho sentito pareri discordanti...
> ...

 

Lì ho già elencati tutti nell'altro post, volevo qualche parere/consiglio...

Ovviamente non pretendo assolutamente prestazioni da desktop, anzi portei accontentarmi di molto meno di quello che si trova. Anche perchè ci dovranno girare un editor di testo ed un compilatore. Nessun programma di grafica 3d, video o audio editing (quindi anche una scheda video integrata va bene). Le uniche richieste sono che sia dannatamente piccolo abbia il lettore interno e la scheda wifi, come ho già detto  :Wink: 

L'unico senza troppi fronzoli sembra l'asus m5600n che ne dite? (1649E di listino asus)

ed il dell x300 (ma devo sacrificare il lettore)

anche per l'acer 370 stesso discorso

----------

## mfkr79

@ neon_it

Non mi ricordavo quali avevi già elencato  :Embarassed: 

nella categoria 1,5-2 KG di peso, con pentium-m e monitor da 12", più 256 di ram, 30/40 hdd e lettore interno, un prezzo inferiore a quello degli asus non l'ho ancora visto, così come non li ho mai usati...di solito ne parlano bene, ma, ripeto, su alcuni modelli gli utenti si sono lamentati della qualità dei display...

L' m5600n sembra avere un ottimo rapporto prezzo/equipaggiamento

io posso solo linkarti delle recensioni, fatte da persone di solito affidabili 

Asus M5600n

Asus S5600n

----------

## Jean Vertigo

bah, io ti posso solo consigliare di stare lontano dagli asus, esperienza personale..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

per quanto riguarda le piattaforme x86 una mia personale classifica (sempre basata sull'esperienza diretta, ergo sulla mia pellaccia)

ibm

sony (quelli di fascia alta sono ottimi)

toshiba

dell

fujitsu

hp (quelli di prima pero'..)

asus

compaq

----------

## mfkr79

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> bah, io ti posso solo consigliare di stare lontano dagli asus, esperienza personale..  

 

Quali problemi hai riscontrato?

Confermi che lo schermo non visualizza più di 256K colori?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ne lcaso qualcuno non lo sapesse [ed io prima di acquistarlo non lo sapevo  :Sad: ]

Nei DELLl [non so altre marche] il vano dove di solito c'è il CD è utilizzabile anche come vano per inserirci il floppy, un hard-disc aggiuntivo o una seconda batteria.

x neon: se puoi sacrificare il lettore CD   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

>  *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   bah, io ti posso solo consigliare di stare lontano dagli asus, esperienza personale..   
> 
> Quali problemi hai riscontrato?
> 
> Confermi che lo schermo non visualizza più di 256K colori?

 

innanzitutto fino ai modelli medio/alti la qualita' costruttiva delle plastiche lascia molto a desiderare, il tutto da una sensazione il piu' delle volte di fragilita' e sciattosità (se mi permetti il termine)

la storia dei 256k credo sia una gran palla, nei modelli che ho visionato e che ho avuto non ho mai notato una diversa palette rispetto ai "normali" lcd, magari erano peggiori in contrasto e nitidezza (alcuni, altri come lcd sono molto buoni) rispetto ad altre marche, tutto qui.

Puo' comunque essere che nei modelli di fascia bassa utilizzino(o hanno utilizzato) quel tipo di lcd, bisognerebbe sentire l'asus stessa e chiedere conferma se su alcune delle loro macchine montano quella roba.

----------

## marco86

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ecco anche a me era venuto il dubbio che tu non fossi comsapevole del fatto che un processore centrino per dire 1700 non e' proprio la meta' di un 3200,

 

Sapevo che erano architetture differenti, ma non ho mai  avuto modo di provarle, anche perchè dei miei amici nessuno a dei portatili, e quelli che ho visto non mi ispirano grand ke....

Ormai sono a un bivio

QUESTO

oppure

[url=http://www.acer.it/acereuro/wr-resource/1106450054/upload/E0Entity0/4/Estratto Notebook 01 Luglio2004.pdf] quest'altro a pagina 10 del PDF...il modello da 1700euro[/url]

Come prezzi ci sono 300 euro di differenza, però il DELL ha 3 anni di garanzia e il prezzo so ch è di 2000 euro circa con iva, l'acer non so se è ivato o meno

Dell'acer questo link mi ispira un casino...

e qua non si parla male del DELL8600 con Gentoo

//EDIT: e su questo sitoc'è uno che ha configuarato senza problemi anche la scheda 3d...

Sono quasi sicuro che prenderò il DELL, in quanto li consegnano per curiosità, mi rivolgo a chi c'è lìha, perchè sul sito non so se le info sulla consegna sono così attendibili...  :Wink: 

La mia ultima domanda e poi non rompo più il c***o a nessuno, promesso!

In quanto vengono consegnati + o -?

----------

## marco86

bene, mi vergogno delle 3 pagine di OT che ho generato, scusatemi tutti, però non sapevo proprio da dove iniziare la mia ricerca, e poi, volendo un sistema compatibiel con GENTOO a chi potevo chiedere se non a voi..!

GRAZIE A TUTTI VOI, PER LA PAZIENZA, I CONSIGLI E LE SPIEGAZIONI CHE MI AVETE DATO....

Per concludere mi sembra giusto cosa ho deciso alla fine...

Eccolo

Con qualche piccola modifica nella configurazione....e con scheda video Nvidia

Grazie ancora

----------

## MonsterMord

il tag [RISOLTO] dimostra una certa risolutezza nella tua decisione   :Mr. Green: 

Ottima scelta.   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

si ottima scelta...me lo prendo anche io hehehe..non capisco il perchè la decisione nvidia invece che ati radeon

----------

## marco86

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si ottima scelta...me lo prendo anche io hehehe..non capisco il perchè la decisione nvidia invece che ati radeon

 

perchè da quel che ho sentito la differenza non è sostanziale, e di sclerare dietro a configurazione ATI non ho testa, come qualcuno mi ha detto, non mi ricorda se qua o in privato avere una scheda accelleratrice Nvidia vuol dire....

```

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

e poi tanto per giocare ol mio desktop a casa, li ho la mia bella nvidia TI4600 delux 128ddr, che va da dio, e come risultati in glxgears arrivo a 5300 FPS, quindi per giocare c'è lui...

e poi i DELL sono gli unici che ti puoi configuare....

Grazie ancora

----------

## federico

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si ottima scelta...me lo prendo anche io hehehe..non capisco il perchè la decisione nvidia invece che ati radeon

 

Perche' generalmente le ati sotto linux sono uno smadonnamento unico da configurare e alla fine non vanno mai come volevi, la serie mobility inoltre per i portatili e' qualcosa di veramente indecente...

----------

## Josuke

bene a sapersi allora....però io amo smadonnare quindi me lo prendo con la ati  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si ottima scelta...me lo prendo anche io hehehe..non capisco il perchè la decisione nvidia invece che ati radeon

 

quindi se ti posso dire la mia dopo che mi sono guardato bene molti modelli, e ho sentito in privato chi già possiede i dell, se vuoi un consiglio, se anche tu lo vuoi prendere, metti Nvidia, che perde poi pochi FPS punti rispetto alla ATI...

Se lo prendi entro oggi non paghi la consegna a casa..è l'ultimo giorno dela promo  :Wink: 

//EDIT:@Josuke---> se vuoi vedere la compatibilità con gentoo ho trovato questo...

----------

## federico

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> bene a sapersi allora....però io amo smadonnare quindi me lo prendo con la ati 

 

Ti auguro di non fare la fine di mio fratello, che dopo una volta che siamo riusciti a configurarla PER CASO, dopo qualche aggiornamento e' andato a farsi benedire (tipico, ho trovato una marea di post di ati configurate e sputtanate al primo aggiornamento) e non siamo mai riusciti a configurarla ancora.. in due anni. (Ormai ci abbiamo rinunciato, e tutti e due usiamo linux da parecchio)

----------

## Josuke

mmm...devo dire che le vostre affermazioni mi han un po' intimorito hehehe

----------

## marco86

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mmm...devo dire che le vostre affermazioni mi han un po' intimorito hehehe

 

Guarda se il gioco vale la candela, cosa te ne fai di una ATI con 128MB di ram se non per giocare?

----------

## Josuke

si ma infatti ci devo anche giocare...oddio non che giochi spesso..ma alcune lan me le facci ovolentieri..e volevo essere a posto per un bel po'

----------

## marco86

da quello che ho sentito la Nvidia va benissimo, mi hanno detto che con unreal va benissimo....

xò purtroppo non c'è l'ho ancora, e non ti so dire...

----------

## MonsterMord

nvidia ho il grosso problema che rilascia i driver closed, ma come funzionalità sono migliori di quelli di uindovs.

Secondo me non ha senso buttare via soldi per una ATI con 128 e chissà che altro per usarla come una PCI da 1Mb senza uno straccio di accelerazione 3D.

A quel punto scegliete una scheda video integrata.

My 2 cents.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> nvidia ho il grosso problema che rilascia i driver closed, ma come funzionalità sono migliori di quelli di uindovs.
> 
> 

 

si come no.. quando e se funzionano.

----------

## =DvD=

Vedi di non comprare anche la licenza windows...

----------

## marco86

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Vedi di non comprare anche la licenza windows...

 

stavo prendendo in considerazione il fatto di tentare in un rimborso, ma da quello che ho sentito l'iter per riuscirci è lungo, e credo che si debba pagare qualcosa....

//EDIT: ecco dove avevo visto che c'è la possibilita...

@=DvD= tu sai consigliarmi..?

----------

## =DvD=

Ora non ho tempo, stasera ti cerco il link!

Googla un po'!! =D

----------

## marco86

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ora non ho tempo, stasera ti cerco il link!
> 
> Googla un po'!! =D

 

ok, tranquillo, vedo cosa trovo, cmq posta pure che da come vedo in un'altro topic non sono l'unico interessato...

GRAZIE a tutti

//EDIT:Per un maggiore ordine del forum, e facilità di seguire il discorso, è meglio se il discorso sul rimborso lo continuiamo qua, dove il discorso è gia nato mesi fa, e ci sono gia un pò di post al riguardo...

Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

Ti rispondo qua perchè ho fatto il post dove ti promettevo magiori in fo qua! 

Tutti i links che vidi tempo fa sono in quel post, dove mio padre [(babbo dalle mie parti)(si lo so che in sicilia babbo vuol dire un altra cosa)(se è per quello qui pippa non è un nome...)] ha comprato il portatile e il fisso (per lavoro) gli hanno ripreso tranquillamente il bollino che attaccano al pc (e quindi la licenza).

----------

